# Axle Flip



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Just ordered my kit to flip my axles on my 2006 21rs. Any advice from anyone that has completed the samething would be appreciated. Once this project is complete I'll start to work on my delamination problem. Thanks


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

What do you gain by flipping the axles? confused2 Is it a ground clearance thing, better stability, low rider, better towing with a monster truck? Just a question from a confused 210RS owner.

Leigh


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

You gain about 5" ground clearance.


----------



## The John (Nov 6, 2015)

I will be undertaking an axle flip this spring, the earlier models are much closer to the ground then the newer versions. Where I go elk hunting or when I am camping near the SE corner of OR I have to be super careful about clearance which is what drives me to flip our axle. I would have done it this year, but some other needs popped up and needed to be dealt with before this.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I noticed that toolman mentioned a kit to flip the axles. Upon investigation, I found the reason why a kit is needed.

Check here: https://www.etrailer.com/question-30768.html

I especially like the photo in the link that shows the flip.

My 2011 is plenty high for me and my travels. I've hunted in Oregon and understand the need for ground clearance. Good hunting The John.

Leigh


----------

